# Land access from hunting clubs



## Arkansas Bottles (Jul 12, 2019)

How do I get access to leased land from hunting clubs? Here in Arkansas all the timberland is gated and nearly impossible to sccess. I can walk 2 miles in but driving in would be the way to go. Any tips for access?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't do it until you get their permission. Trust me it's not worth it otherwise. Find a No Trespassing sign and call whatever number is on it. Those hunting clubs usually don't mess around.


----------



## North Arkansas Digger (Dec 13, 2019)

Arkansas Bottles said:


> How do I get access to leased land from hunting clubs? Here in Arkansas all the timberland is gated and nearly impossible to sccess. I can walk 2 miles in but driving in would be the way to go. Any tips for access?


What part of Arkansas do you live in a have a dump I’ve located and would be willing to provide location if you choose to come out and dig with me.


----------

